# :People say Spanish have Maniana attitude !! :



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

Been hearing all the time about the Maniana way of the Spanish , well after being over at my Villa , i need to get a bigger dish as the small one is pointing the wrong way and to small to get the X factor on , which is serious stuff.

Well popped in a local Spanish sattelite shop and spoke with the owner who explained about the bigger dish needed etc etc.. well i said "When can we get it sorted and how quick ?" He said how about i pop round have a look around soon as i finished here say 7.00pm ?" I said yea great ..

well at 6.55pm sure enough he turned up and said he will get it done soon as he can order one in , made a phone call and said " Earliest i can get the dish and LNB is Friday , so can i fit it Saturday ?" bear in mind this was Wednesday ..

So great service punctual and the price he gave was the same price as if i sourced the stuff from the UK but his price includes fitting !!

So well impressed ..

Imagine any English firm coming out at 7 on time and within that short notice ? So another thumbs up for the Spanish ..


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

*Honest to the last degree*



Big Pete said:


> Hi
> 
> Been hearing all the time about the Maniana way of the Spanish , well after being over at my Villa , i need to get a bigger dish as the small one is pointing the wrong way and to small to get the X factor on , which is serious stuff.
> 
> ...



Following on from the above story after being back over to the villa and bringing my own Sky Sattelite Reciever over expecting to just plug it in and away i go ..

Well The new dish was fitted as per agreed on the above opening story , however with the new dish and LNB all fitted and with the same engineer trying to get the Astra Sky stations working the UK Sky one kindly donated by Sky  a seperate thread ..
Well after 1/2 hour the Sky Panasonic receiver just kept showing no signal , so the engineer reverted to the German model left by the previous owner, despite a further 1/2 hour trying to get stations , he gets puzzled shows me his signal machine which shows full signal very puzzling .. Anyways he says he will pop back to his shop and bring a machine he knows is set for Sky and so of he drives .
About 3/4 hour later in he comes with a Brand New reciever a stylish looking unit all in a sealed box , unpacks it ,plugs it in and within a few minutes has all the Sky Freeview stations BBC 1 2 Itv etc all running . At this point i am most happy and proves that his dish and LNB is all fine . Well i ask how much is the Reciever he brought as its all in and working and he says you wontio needio i say yea but it looks good so how much he says 129 Euros but lets try and sortio yoursio .
Another plug in of the old Reciever and of he goes with setting up and searching sattelites etc , refusing any cups of coffee offered but trying to work out the Reciever another 20 minutes go by ! I keep on about the new one and still most happy to buy it but nope he just carries on.
Suddenly up pop like 200 stations including all the FreeView Sky ones and stuff that i have never heard of .

These are all locked in memory and everyone is happy , he packages up the New receiver and then bids me farewell .

I ask if any additional cost is due for all the to and throing etc , he says No Senior sorry it took so long ..

Now what a superb Company and smashing Spanish Guy , You tell me of any Company that with a customer willing to buy a new unit would actually work to the benefit of losing a sale ?

Once again the Spanish have only impressed me


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Most all of my dealings with the Spainish have been just as yours Exceptional. Great people, I love Spain.


----------



## jay cee (Dec 26, 2007)

be nice to name the dealer and what area he is in. I know how good the feeling is when you find a satellite man who is honest and helpful.

thanks
Jon


----------

